
What a Googol-to-One Gear Ratio Looks Like - simonpure
https://kottke.org/20/03/heres-what-a-googol-to-one-gear-ratio-looks-like
======
slowhand09
Now, drive it from the other end. I want to see the end nearest the camera
exceed the speed of light.

~~~
ddxxdd
One would have to apply relativistic corrections in order to properly
calculate the speed at the other end.

Realistically, though, the limiting factor in that gear system is the strength
of the gear teeth. Something would break before one end moved at light-speed,
or before the other end lifted the planet Jupiter.

~~~
lapinot
Hehe, that would be a nice question for [https://what-
if.xkcd.com/](https://what-if.xkcd.com/). (Actually maybe not, but it made me
think of that, a whole bunch of weird question that have even weirder answers)

------
elsewhen
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22507809](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22507809)

